# Nasty and rude replies to posts



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been a member of this forum for many years now and have noticed an increase in replies which are rude and sometimes downright nasty. I'm thinking it's due to the far left in this country coming out of the woodwork. People who would not comment all of a sudden are coming out to criticize anything and everything as if they were de facto experts. Many times they don't read a post through before making an inappropriate comment. This forum or any other forum for that matter is not the right place for such offensive language. I like to think that we as members of a woodworking community and other related communities can meet and have intelligent discussions. We don't all agree on everything, but at least we don't have to resort to insults and rude language. Those who do, are not contributing to the community, but destroying it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Sadly this has infected every aspect of our lives. Few examples:

People at restaurants sitting across from one another staring at phones. I wonder why bother to go out?

How often do you hold a door for someone and they walk through, oblivious as they are talking on phone and say not a word of thanks?

Someone walks up to you and asks directions while on the phone. Further, then holds up a hand or finger to make you wait while they keep yaking?

Get told or hand wave to wait while asking a question at a store so the phone call can continue for??? ever?

How many have loaned a tool out and gotten it back broken. When asked whats the deal they shrug a shoulder and expect you to "just deal with it man".

How many people know the neighbors names? These days you can't catch them outside, ever. Or if you do see them they are on the phone from the door to the car and never even acknowledge you exist.

Call me a jerk but if that phone comes out while we are speaking I walk away. Approach me again with it in your hand I will ask you to hang up, if told no (happens alot at work) that is the last time I speak English. After that you either google translate English to Russian or find someone else.

I know two wrongs don't make a right, but one wrong and one right don't make much either.

LOL


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

On this site? I simply flag them…..some here think they are being "Funny"...not..


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

The far left??? 
I'm pretty sure there is plenty of rude to go around. Instead of there being a rise in rudeness you just have more access to other people's opinions then you did 20 years ago. People don't change. We are just as awful to each other as we were 5 years ago, 100 years ago, even 1000 years ago.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Report 'em … remember the results of Tape Measures Of Your Dreams?


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I have been around long enough to witness a profound in the personality and demeanor of people and it is all for the worse. I don't agree that people behave like they did 30 or 40 years ago. I am a personal witness. It isn't just about on line communication. Of course cultures change - just like individuals. Sometimes it is for the better. Sometimes not.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

As far as LJ goes, my long term gripe is that there is little conversation on here. So many members simply read the OP and, since they think they know everything, post their answer without reading the thread. Sometimes it says the same thing the post right before it says, but they give no credit or acknowledgement. The guys I like are ones who partake in a discussion where we share ideas and argue the different pros and cons of them. There's no one on here (LJ) that knows everything, is right all the time, and can't learn something from listening to others.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

The internet making you anonymous is easy for someone to be an arse to you, or make rude comments in regards to your post or question.

I belong to a lot of other sites, and the rudeness and arseholyness is growing.
I'm one of those guys thats to the point, never a doubt where i stand, and try not to offend folks, but if its black its black, i don't do shades, and am color blind,

sure is tough sometimes to blend in with the idgits of the world.
Rj


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

First we have to be honest and rude comments range from the far left to the far right and everyone that falls in between.

It seams that there is a correlation with age and getting upset. I could really care less about what someone says on this site as it simply doesn't matter. Seams once some reach a certain age they get very sensitive (we talk at work if we will be the same). I really think it has to do more with that generation and the time they grew up in. Of course you have some that enjoy riling them up as so easy to do.

Also easy for guys to "read" a lot of stuff into things that isn't there. Many just live life thinking everyone is out to get them.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

It's easy to be a jerk hiding behind a screen. More people sadly today, don't believe in the old adage if you can't say something nice…..

Cheers!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Seams once some reach a certain age they get very sensitive
> 
> - TravisH


Seems like you're not paying attention to the college campuses. Talk about sensitive.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It's alder. 100%.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes those far lefties are the ones.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

No ALT rights are the ones.

-Madts.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Definitely the bleeding hearts.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep,...things are going downhill in this thread, now…..


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr Ron, I spent a sizable portion of my life in a career field where every one was critical and really judgmental me and my profession., One thing I learned early on was to blow it all off. Some folks are gonna be AZZholes and ain't nothing you can do about it. It only proves their small minds. The rest of us have got to be bigger than that and blow the small minds off. But in a nice loving sort of way and with a little intelligent biting and subtle sarcasm. I've got a block list of those I totally can't deal with. It's small and I hope it stays that way.

I said for several years, life is to short to sweat the little things. Maybe it's also to short to sweat the little minds!!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I remember my first beer…


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Though I'm not a lefty by any means, I wouldn't bring politics into it, I think it's geared around what TravisH said. Generations would be a good starting point. Morals, manors and respect are no longer taught, then you have broken house holds a single parent trying to raise kids.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

"In this country". In what country? Typical yank. The entire world starts at one Portland & finishes at another.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I believe the OP was referring to Canada, as LJs is a Canadian website based north of the US.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> "In this country". In what country? Typical yank. The entire world starts at one Portland & finishes at another.
> 
> - murch


Pretty sure, "In this country" works no matter what country you are in.

Kudos for proving the op's point though


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Burn.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> Sadly this has infected every aspect of our lives. Few examples:
> 
> People at restaurants sitting across from one another staring at phones. I wonder why bother to go out?
> 
> ...


That is a big challenge generationally - in the work place, people used to talk about each others weekends, kids, sports, vacations etc, before meetings would start.
Now people sit in the room looking at their phone until the meeting starts… and if a text comes in or a call - they bolt for the door.

Then they wonder why they are seen as 'not a team player' and are passed over… the ability to function face to face has been lost.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

> I have been a member of this forum for many years now and have noticed an increase in replies which are rude and sometimes downright nasty. ... ...
> - MrRon


This might be true, but I haven't noticed it. I don't read every thread. I only open threads with a title that draws my attention. Maybe I am unwittingly picking threads that contain no such controversial remarks. 
-


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> I believe the OP was referring to Canada, as LJs is a Canadian website based north of the US.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I did not know this.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm heartened to hear so many people share the same concerns as I. I posted this because I was feeling alone in a world that is going to hell in a hand basket. I now have a much better impression. I think the fault falls with the media that appears to report from a "left" perspective. We get to hear only what the left wants us to hear. I am not trying to make this a political discussion. Maybe better to refer to it as a conservative vs liberal discussion. By conservative, I am talking "mom, apple pie, family values, CHRISTmas, personal responsibility". When liberal is mentioned, I think "unions, UC-Berkeley, extremism, freedom without bounds". I am definitely conservative, but also hold some liberal views as it should be. One needs to have a balanced outlook without leaning extreme left or extreme right. I am a serious person. I don't jump to conclusion. Because of that, I am often accused of "not taking a stand". Like all that is being reported on the media, I don't comment, as that would only be speculation. Speculation in itself is not bad as long as you recognize it as speculation and not fact.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

You are correct Mr Ron, we are in a hand basket on the way to hell, but now we are on the express elevator.

I do think your classifications of liberal and conservative are heavily skewed to the conservative side.

The media is probably as balanced as it can be. You have government media in Fox, very liberal in MSNBC and CNN trying to find the middle with just horrible pundits. I used to watch CNN, but not any more, trying to be balanced with people incapable of seeing the truth ruined them for me. MSNBC is all I watch now.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Stopping the labeling of one another would be a good start. Lets not judge one another on our political leanings but on a person by person, case by case, basis. The exact thing you are railing against, you are perpetuating. You want people to be nice and offer insight but you go ahead and give them a label right off the hop. If i told you that i leaned to the right politically would you embrace me more than if i told you leaned left? Would it make me a better person or a better father if i leaned a particular way? The answer is a resounding no so lets not dump me into a category before you know me.

People are so quick to give another person a label, and once that label is branded the blinders go up. No one wants to listen anymore. Everyone wants to hear themselves talk. Stop listening what everyone else thinks and says and start making your own determinations through your own research and conclusions. Be your own person.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

It very hard to beat/change human nature. You something can force political correctness through threats of punishment but look at what political correctness has done for our enemies. Just saying.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

When you think "liberal," you should be thinking Bill of Rights. The United States was built on liberal principles. Liberalism is inclusive, conservatism is exclusive. Conservatism isn't apple pie and family values, liberalism isn't hippies and communists, that's propaganda. Democrat doesn't equal liberal and Republican doesn't equal conservative, that's another fallacy promoted by propagandists. Democrat and Republican are political parties while liberal and conservative are a way of viewing the world. Turn off the news (all of it) and talk radio and you'll see how much your attitude toward life takes a turn for the better. If something important happens, you'll still hear about it.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Seems to me that we have become our parents, as I sure do remember mine saying the same thing about 'my generation'. The more things change, the more they stay the same.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

> Seems to me that we have become our parents, as I sure do remember mine saying the same thing about my generation . The more things change, the more they stay the same.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


This rings more true for me everyday. Hahaha


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> When you think "liberal," you should be thinking Bill of Rights. The United States was built on liberal principles. Liberalism is inclusive, conservatism is exclusive. Conservatism isn t apple pie and family values, liberalism isn t hippies and communists, that s propaganda. Democrat doesn t equal liberal and Republican doesn t equal conservative, that s another fallacy promoted by propagandists. Democrat and Republican are political parties while liberal and conservative are a way of viewing the world. Turn off the news (all of it) and talk radio and you ll see how much your attitude toward life takes a turn for the better. If something important happens, you ll still hear about it.
> 
> - Rick_M


True! Liberalism today is very much different from the liberalism of our founding fathers. Liberalism today seems to mean "I am free to do anything I want even if it denies your rights. "My liberal ideology is right; your conservative views are wrong". Witness the shout downs at Berkeley and other "peaceful" demonstrations. I posted Trump signs on my property last year in support of his campaign. Overnight someone came on my land and tore down those signs. I put them up again and the next day, they were torn down. Due to that experience, I didn't want to put a Trump sticker on my car for fear someone would try to deface my car. I don't think that perpetrator was a conservative.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> Seems to me that we have become our parents, as I sure do remember mine saying the same thing about my generation . The more things change, the more they stay the same.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


As it ever was 

The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents, chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs, and tyrannize their teachers.

That quote is from Socrates about 450 B.C.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> True! Liberalism today is very much different from the liberalism of our founding fathers. Liberalism today seems to mean "I am free to do anything I want even if it denies your rights. "My liberal ideology is right; your conservative views are wrong". Witness the shout downs at Berkeley and other "peaceful" demonstrations. I posted Trump signs on my property last year in support of his campaign. Overnight someone came on my land and tore down those signs. I put them up again and the next day, they were torn down. Due to that experience, I didn t want to put a Trump sticker on my car for fear someone would try to deface my car. I don t think that perpetrator was a conservative.
> 
> - MrRon


No, it's the same liberalism. You came here and posted negativity and America bashing so who is the troublemaker.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I seems pretty ridiculous to attribute the level of civility on here to political leanings. It's safe to say that jerks exist in every category.

There are a handful of people on here who, for whatever reason, are consistently obnoxious. Their comments are either negative, have a know-it-all tone while being completely wrong, or just plain snotty. The funny thing is when I look at their projects, if they even have any, they look like Flea Market Flip rejects (hilarious show BTW).

Think about every facet of your life, whether it's casual acquaintances, coworkers, whatever, and the same sort of people exist there. Maybe it's even you! LOL


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Think about every facet of your life, whether it s casual acquaintances, coworkers, whatever, and the same sort of people exist there. Maybe it s even you! LOL
> 
> - Rich


It's me…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> It s me…
> 
> - jbay


I hate to have to break the news to you, but your expertise and helpful attitude puts you on the opposite end of the spectrum. You do need to get a better handle on sanding sealer though.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> True! Liberalism today is very much different from the liberalism of our founding fathers. *Liberalism today seems to mean "I am free to do anything I want even if it denies your rights.* "My liberal ideology is right; your conservative views are wrong". Witness the shout downs at Berkeley and other "peaceful" demonstrations. I posted Trump signs on my property last year in support of his campaign. Overnight someone came on my land and tore down those signs. I put them up again and the next day, they were torn down. Due to that experience, I didn t want to put a Trump sticker on my car for fear someone would try to deface my car. I don t think that perpetrator was a conservative.
> 
> - MrRon


We must live in a different country then because I don't see liberals as doing anything like that at all.

Are you trolling or do you really feel liberals want to put you down, but they are free to do what they want?

I see your Berkeley and raise you a Charlottesville.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> True! Liberalism today is very much different from the liberalism of our founding fathers. Liberalism today seems to mean "I am free to do anything I want even if it denies your rights. "My liberal ideology is right; your conservative views are wrong". Witness the shout downs at Berkeley and other "peaceful" demonstrations. I posted Trump signs on my property last year in support of his campaign. Overnight someone came on my land and tore down those signs. I put them up again and the next day, they were torn down. Due to that experience, I didn t want to put a Trump sticker on my car for fear someone would try to deface my car. I don t think that perpetrator was a conservative.
> 
> - MrRon
> 
> ...


We should be nice someone stole his sign.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

I like a liberal amount of sage in my sausage. Does that make me a liberal? I like a conservative amount of pepper on my eggs. Does that make me a conservative? WELL HELL! It's no wonder that nobody likes me. I am wishy-washy. 
I did not vote FOR Trump, I voted AGAINST Clinton.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

If you run into an asshole in the morning, you ran into an asshole.

If you run into assholes all day, you're the asshole.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I guess liberalism and conservatism mean different things to different people. I guess there are liberal conservatives and conservative liberals. Case closed.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I like a liberal amount of sage in my sausage. Does that make me a liberal? I like a conservative amount of pepper on my eggs. Does that make me a conservative? WELL HELL! It s no wonder that nobody likes me. I am wishy-washy.
> I did not vote FOR Trump, I voted AGAINST Clinton.
> 
> - mudflap4869


And you're ok with what has happened so far?


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

All politicians are liars. Democrats are better politicians. That's why I vote strictly Republican.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> All politicians are liars. Democrats are better politicians. That s why I vote strictly Republican.
> 
> - Dan


Weird, Trump is demonstrably the bestest liar ever.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Ha Ha, the internet is awesome! I always saw the rudeness as a direct correlation to not being able to be punched in the throat. Amazing what anonymity will do for bravery.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

I believe this thread has just proved that you never talk politics or religion in a public place….


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I believe this thread has just proved that you never talk politics or religion in a public place….
> 
> - ScottM


The thread did start as an insult to liberals, so it was bad to start with.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think this kind of activity has gone on for years on Ljs and the few individuals vary according how far back you go.
I've been criticized for blocking members but I don't think there's anything wrong with it, the tools there why not use it. As others have said you also can just flag their comments.

Can't We All Just Get Along?.. Rodney King


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I posted Trump signs on my property last year in support of his campaign. Overnight someone came on my land and tore down those signs. I put them up again and the next day, they were torn down. Due to that experience, I didn t want to put a Trump sticker on my car for fear someone would try to deface my car. I don t think that perpetrator was a conservative.

- MrRon
[/QUOTE]

You do not like the way people have become rude and nasty but you support a childish want to be tyrant that uses rude and nasty talk in an attempt to discredit or squash anyone he does not agree with or voices an opinion differing from his own. Someone who treats supports and opponents the same in that he lies through his teeth like everyone is so stupid they will believe it because he is won an election against another sociopath?

I applaud your attempt to shoehorn in a political conversation on a woodworking forum. I do not think this is the place for it though. Expressing ones political and moral beliefs here, to me, is as offputting as nasty or rude comments. Your thinly veiled attempt to stress your Christian belief is also a bit objectionable.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> The thread did start as an insult to liberals, so it was bad to start with.
> - RobS888


*BINGO! We have a winner!*

NOW, will someone shut this thread down!? I am REALLY trying to stay out of this ********************, honestly… Just shut this damn thing down already!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

> Trump is demonstrably the bestest liar ever.
> 
> - RobS888


Best, liar? No, his lies are always obvious. Most prolific liar? Absolutely.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Not even in the same ballpark as the Clintons


> All politicians are liars. Democrats are better politicians. That s why I vote strictly Republican.
> 
> - Dan
> 
> ...


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

The rudeness issue used to be something that set me off, but I tend not to let it get to me much anymore. I'm a math nerd, and when friends/relatives point out that things are getting worse (violent crimes, drug use, etc), I'm quick to point out that the numbers don't support that. That being said, I also spent 13 weeks on an island where "Perception is reality" was drilled into my head. Someone perceiving something other than what is empirically proven is not a fault in their reasoning, but rather I find an invitation to an open and honest conversation whereby you can understand each other and each other's priorities better.

Fun example, though: one Saturday this past summer a couple folks were going around the neighborhood soliciting. They opened their pitch with asking about how much I thought about the end of the world, and if I thought things were looking worse all the time. When I said "Not much" and "Not really", respectively, it kind of derailed their whole agenda.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> NOW, will someone shut this thread down!? I am REALLY trying to stay out of this ********************, honestly… Just shut this damn thing down already!
> 
> - HorizontalMike


+1.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, I'm no longer invited over to certain inlaws. Personally, my whole life I've been known to say what I'm thinking if some one else brings up the subject. Yes, even when in the same physical space. Of coourse I'm no longer of the same physical capabilities I once was. But I also don't give a crap as much anymore.


> Ha Ha, the internet is awesome! I always saw the rudeness as a direct correlation to not being able to be punched in the throat. Amazing what anonymity will do for bravery.
> 
> - ShaneA


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

OP asked about bad manners on a forum…..all the above have shone such perfect examples of such behavior…..Almost a showcase….isn't it.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

lol, there is no gold standard for being rude or arseholiness, 
but it is the sign of the times, 
cant say how many times i've asked younger folk to watch their language in an eatery when i had the grandkids with me. and well, perhaps some are looking at the wrong numbers.

living in arizona, where we have arseholes from every part of the world and continent, lol, i'm usually pretty used to it, but when customer service is involved, well now i have a different story.

I got to an eatery to be waited on, served, and treated well enough that I'd like to come back, much like i like my mechanic to treat me when i get car squared away. Or my dr. office, ect.

i do not think politics has a place in societal issues, concerning citizen ship and bahavior, don't think there is a politician alive i'd invite to my table or to break bread with, liars and self serving all of them, much like lawyers, you know a tale is in the works, cause their mouth is moving.
happy tuesday
Rj


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Shut thing thing down please. It is not helping anybody.

-Madts.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Rudeness will exist where it's tolerated.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh for crying out loud. Sighs…

This thread is closed.


----------

